

Ask HN: What Free IDE do you use for WebDev? - bobspsitumorang

Sublimetext is not free and not opensource. Is there any opensource IDE for Linux or Windows 7(efficient IDE like sublimetext)?<p>Thanks! :)
======
hyoogle
[http://brackets.io/?lang=en](http://brackets.io/?lang=en)

------
subv3rsion
Komodo Edit ([http://komodoide.com/komodo-edit/](http://komodoide.com/komodo-
edit/)).

------
jcanyc
I don't see it mentioned much but Aptana Studio is a strong IDE. You could
think of it as a distribution of Eclipse.

------
laughfactory
Atom (available at Atom.io). Free and excellent.

------
zubairq
LightTable

------
orionblastar
[http://limetext.org/](http://limetext.org/)

[http://notepad-plus-plus.org/](http://notepad-plus-plus.org/)

If you want a WYSIWYG type Frontpage alternative:
[http://bluegriffon.org/](http://bluegriffon.org/)

